# Military Vehicles Canada Conference - 27 - 29 June 2011, Ottawa



## Retired AF Guy (10 Jun 2011)

Came upon  this website  yesterday and I couldn't find it posted anywhere on the army.ca site, so I decided to post as it looks fairly interesting. The conference is taking at the Ottawa Convention Centre later this month and covers wide variety of subjects. The purpose of the conference is:



> IDGA’s Military Vehicles Canada is the only event to deliver the latest in developments for new and legacy vehicle platforms, advancements in technologies and lessons learned from recent operations in Afghanistan. This event represents a unique opportunity for all DND stakeholders and industry partners to discuss the way forward for vehicle acquisition, upgrades and in theatre sustainment. The focus of this effort is towards building and improving combat vehicle capabilities and capacities by expanding the vehicle fleet, employing lessons learned from current conflicts, and significantly changing the armoured vehicle roadmap. This is the military vehicles event that will focus on Canadian issues, will present the latest in Military Vehicles content, and will deliver valuable lessons you can take back to your team.



Here is a list of confirmed speakers:

Brigadier-General Alex Patch
Director General, Land Equipment Program Management	

Brigadier-General Peter Atkinson
Deputy Commanding General
III Armoured Corps

Lieutenant-Colonel Alan Bolster
Director Land Requirements	

Major Pierre Larivee
Project Director LAV III

Mr. Jake Jacobson
Chief of Staff, Materiel
Department of National Defence	

Lieutenant-Colonel Scott Campbell
Section Head, Survivability
Land Force Command

Mr. Richard Williams
Director General, Science and Technology Operations
Defence Research and Development	

Ms. Maria Rey
Director General, Defence R&D Canada - Ottawa
Department of National Defence

Colonel Omer Lavoie
Commanding Officer
Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group	

Lieutenant-Colonel Trevor Cadieu
Commanding Officer
Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians)

Cliff Harmon
Deployability Engineering Branch
US Army	

Dr. James Fergusson
Director, Centre for Defence and Security Studies
University of Manitoba

Dr. John Simpson
Senior Research Scientist
Oak Ridge National Lab	

Dr. Bill Andrews
Chemistry and Chemical Engineering
Royal Military College

Uday Vaidya, PhD
Professor, Department of Materials Science & Engineering
University of Alabama at Birmingham	

Tom Nosker, PhD
Principal Investigator, Advanced Polymer Center, 
Professor, Department of Ceramic and Materials Engineering
Rutgers University


----------

